# I'm so proud of my Gala



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I have to be honest, before Gala had her puppies, I was worried that she was not going to be a good mom. She is so hyper and can be so bosy and nasty with other dogs, plus she hates little dogs. I just wasn't sure, but she has proved me wrong! She has been an AWESOME mom!








Yesterday we let her out with her babies, she has not been around them for 2 weeks (since they turned 5 weeks old), so again I was worried. But she was amazing with them. She was playing so gently with them and she even let them suck on her nipples with those little sharp teeth of them.







She no longer has milk, but she would just stand there letting them.







I was so proud of her. Those little crocodiles were snapping at her face and biting her and she was just cool with it.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Awwww way to go Gala!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

way to go Gala


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Maybe it took a good dose of motherhood to softer her up?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Maybe!! Now I'm worried about the puppies!!!!







I think these puppies are going to be a little too much for just regular pet homes, at least some of them. They truly are little Galas. The boy LOVES to bite, as soon as he is let out of the box he looks for a leg to bite and hump.







Little Ms. Branca keeps getting out of the box and we always find her either rocking herself in the rocking chair or just playing and running around the room, these pups are fearless! All of them just LOVE to bite and play tug of war with anything they can find.







I think we are going to have to limit the number of Pet homes for these babies!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

You've got a collection of bouncy, happy, eager little bright Mini-Galas on your hands!







They sound so busy! I hope the working homes are ready for these dear little spitfires!


----------

